# nutro GF



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Adult Dog Food | Grain Free Venison Meal & Potato Formula | NUTRO® Natural Choice® Dog Food

looks like trash


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Holy potatoes, batman!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It is trash...Just like all the other nutro trash!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, dear dog!!! I bet there's only a FRACTION more venison meal more in there than there is dried potatoes, then there's a ton MORE potatoes in every variety!!! HOLY POTATOES, BATMAN!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Take out the venison, add some sour cream and we've got mashed potatoes!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The store I demo out of, I work with a nutro rep and a blue rep. The nutro rep was able to sell this to someone last week.

I just sorta shake my head, because of all the other grain free varieties out there, you could have chosen something so much better!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

All I can say is YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing else Just YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Take out the venison, add some sour cream and we've got mashed potatoes!


No, the venison is like bacon bits!!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ughh that's what bothers me so much about Nutro, they will list a meat meal first, *BUT* then they will include things like rice, then rice gluten(protein), then another form of rice and then finally another carb source. They did the same thing with the grain-free, only instead of rice it's potatoes, *AND* even with the added plant proteins their food is still ridiculously low in protein, so it makes you wonder how much real meat is actually in there.

P.S/Edit: So even though they list a meat meal first, all the following carbs combined greatly outnumber that one meat meal. Way to trick people.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't realize that Nutro was under the same roof as the rest of these brands:

Mars Petcare: PEDIGREE, WHISKAS, SHEBA®, CESAR®, ROYAL CANIN, *NUTRO*® and GREENIES®, among others.

hm...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I didn't realize that Nutro was under the same roof as the rest of these brands:
> 
> Mars Petcare: PEDIGREE, WHISKAS, SHEBA®, CESAR®, ROYAL CANIN, *NUTRO*® and GREENIES®, among others.
> 
> hm...


Yup. The Blue rep I work with has been demoing dog food for like 10+ years, I think more like 15. She first started out with Pro Plan (I think....) and then worked with Nutro. She left Nutro cause it was an "awful company to work for". The one who I work with now from Nutro is so nice, I like her, but she doesn't really know anything about pet food :-X She promotes the Greenies a lot too, as it is part of Nutro or whatever.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

21% protein? Even with a meat meal they still managed a protein level that low, they must've just sprinkled a pinch of it in there along with the multiple potato sources.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I will never forgive Mars for the 2007 petfood recalls, when all those innocent animals died. 

When I adopted my cat, (the shelter had cages at the local petshop), the Nutro Rep was there and I had to grit my teeth and buy a bag because that's all she would eat at the time. 
The rep tried to get me to buy some for my dog as well and when I wouldn't she said to me "well, if you don't mind me telling you, your dogs coat looks absolutely terrible and this food will make such an improvement". Seriously, I could have stabbed her, people are always telling me that Mollie's coat looks lovely, and here she is trying to make people feel terrible just so she can sell another bag or two.

The rep had never heard of Orijen by the way, so it shows how much she really knew about food.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I will never forgive Mars for the 2007 petfood recalls, when all those innocent animals died.
> 
> When I adopted my cat, (the shelter had cages at the local petshop), the Nutro Rep was there and I had to grit my teeth and buy a bag because that's all she would eat at the time.
> The rep tried to get me to buy some for my dog as well and when I wouldn't she said to me "well, if you don't mind me telling you, your dogs coat looks absolutely terrible and this food will make such an improvement". Seriously, I could have stabbed her, people are always telling me that Mollie's coat looks lovely, and here she is trying to make people feel terrible just so she can sell another bag or two.
> ...



I'm surprised she did that, as that's a BIG nono in demo rep land LOL. 

Though we do have a nutro rep in the store (a different one than the one I do like as a person) who is awful like that. Nosey, no tact, doesn't know how to interact with people....

But generally, insulting peoples dog care is a big no no lol. Sometimes it's hard, and I have to relaly shut my mouth, cause I'll see people with these HUGE BLIMPS on legs, or dogs that are stinky when I pet them, or just look dull and lackluster in their coats, or have rashes everywhere...and it's like UGH


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I get anoyed with rep as well, I rarely go to petsmart anymore, but this one time I had Uno with me and the nutro rep ran up to him and started petting him and telling me how great he looked, she asked me what I was feeding, I think it was acana at the time, she looked at me , handed me a sample of Nutro and told me that it was better quality and my dog would do so much better on it. ..lol


----------



## ralphroberts (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, Mars markets trash under several names. Now Nutro has the worst grain free on the market to go along with all of their other horrible products. The thing that irritates me most about this company is that they border on lying in their advertising with their "no ground yellow corn" - technically true, but many people take that to mean no corn, which we all know is not true since they put corn gluten in many of their foods. They advertise "all natural" and use menadione, the synthetic vitamin K. They advertise "high levels of Omega 6 and Omega 3 fatty acids." This one is half true. They do use enough Omega 6, but almost no Omega 3. They "split" ingredients. I think rudeness must be a requirement to work for them. Could there be anything more pretentious than calling their shills "pet nutrition specialists" when they don't know &*(^ about dog food or nutrition!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I will never forgive Mars for the 2007 petfood recalls, when all those innocent animals died.
> 
> When I adopted my cat, (the shelter had cages at the local petshop), the Nutro Rep was there and I had to grit my teeth and buy a bag because that's all she would eat at the time.
> The rep tried to get me to buy some for my dog as well and when I wouldn't she said to me "well, if you don't mind me telling you, your dogs coat looks absolutely terrible and this food will make such an improvement". Seriously, I could have stabbed her, people are always telling me that Mollie's coat looks lovely, and here she is trying to make people feel terrible just so she can sell another bag or two.
> ...


I would have seriously complained. That's uncalled for.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Man, it's interesting that there's problems with all these nutro reps!


----------



## dogfoodlover (Mar 13, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> Oh, dear dog!!! I bet there's only a FRACTION more venison meal more in there than there is dried potatoes, then there's a ton MORE potatoes in every variety!!! HOLY POTATOES, BATMAN!


It is actually a clever trick that dog food companies use to make meat the first ingredient when there is actually more of something else.

Exhibit A: First 4 ingredients: Venison Meal, Dried Potatoes, Potato Starch, Potato Protein

Lets just say these were the ONLY ingredients, and it's 30% venison, 25% dried potatoes, 25% potato starch, and 20% potato protein

Well that's actually 70% potato product and only 30% venison!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

dogfoodlover said:


> It is actually a clever trick that dog food companies use to make meat the first ingredient when there is actually more of something else.
> 
> Exhibit A: First 4 ingredients: Venison Meal, Dried Potatoes, Potato Starch, Potato Protein
> 
> ...


or it could be 25 percent venison 25 percent dried potaters, 25 percent dried potar starch 25 percent potater protein
so 75 percent potaters and 15 percent venison

potater


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

dogfoodlover said:


> It is actually a clever trick that dog food companies use to make meat the first ingredient when there is actually more of something else.
> 
> Exhibit A: First 4 ingredients: Venison Meal, Dried Potatoes, Potato Starch, Potato Protein
> 
> ...


Oh, I know.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I just don't get Nutro's logic with this food. 

Most of us who opt for a grain free food are doing so because we want a food with more meat. Its not SIMPLY because we're adamantly opposed to grains...(though some might be). Moreso, its because we want more protein, more meat, more meat based protein...etc..

Even if you don't think the food is TRASH as some have put it(personally I think there are probably far worse foods), just practically speaking, this food makes no sense to me at all. 

I mean, think of how the logic of someone in this price range works... he/she is weighing the decision of what grain free to buy... they are considering Acana, Evo, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, etc... 

and seriously, you think after looking over all the above brands, they will walk out of the store with a limited meat, low protein food like this?

Bizarre.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you're looking at it wrong Kevin. Nutro is simply trying to cash in on the popularity of grain-free foods. People know the Nutro name and it is a popular food despite everything. Now that the grain-free term is becoming more familiar, people will be more likely to stay with the Nutro brand instead of maybe switching to another brand.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Who's up for some potato pancakes?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

dogfoodlover said:


> It is actually a clever trick that dog food companies use to make meat the first ingredient when there is actually more of something else.
> 
> Exhibit A: First 4 ingredients: Venison Meal, Dried Potatoes, Potato Starch, Potato Protein
> 
> ...


No, you forgot the pea protein. So it'd be 21% Venison, 20% dried potatoes, 20% potato starch, 20% potato protein, and 19% pea protein. Because I doubt there's much more than a HAIR of venison more than the dried potatoes.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

baggie said:


> I think you're looking at it wrong Kevin. Nutro is simply trying to cash in on the popularity of grain-free foods. People know the Nutro name and it is a popular food despite everything. Now that the grain-free term is becoming more familiar, people will be more likely to stay with the Nutro brand instead of maybe switching to another brand.



oh, I get what they're up to. What I'm saying is that they are short sighted from a long term perspective. 

I still say many feeding grain free are pretty educated on what they are doing.... and aren't going to fall for a 21% meat deficient "grain free" food. 

If their strategy is viable, why not remove ALL meat and just sell a food with peas and other non meat products that qualify as "grain free?" Why even bother with any meat at all? 

Its a joke. The fact that Nutro thinks they belong in any category with Orijen and Acana is sickening. What a joke.

You want to know what NUTRO is REALLY up to here? They are jumping onto this "anti corn" craze. "Ooooh, look at our food, it doesn't have any corn in it. Its not worth a damn but at least it doesn't have corn." 

yippeee.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> oh, I get what they're up to. What I'm saying is that they are short sighted from a long term perspective.
> 
> I still say many feeding grain free are pretty educated on what they are doing.... and aren't going to fall for a 21% meat deficient "grain free" food.
> 
> ...


they dont think they belon in the same category as orijen, they just want us and their reps to think it.
tto be honest, yeah nutro is not a quality dog food company, but ican't hate. they are a business....and at the end of the day they probably take home a good profit.
It's a man eat man world out there.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> they dont think they belon in the same category as orijen, they just want us and their reps to think it.
> tto be honest, yeah nutro is not a quality dog food company, but ican't hate. they are a business....and at the end of the day they probably take home a good profit.
> It's a man eat man world out there.


fair point, RC.

And its our job to destroy companies that do this stuff. 

Thats OUR JOB. We need to reward companies that do the RIGHT thing. 

Trying to scam us with buzzwords like "grain free"... "corn free", etc... is what we will work hard to reveal as crap garbage.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah and it cracks me up that it's the same price as better grain-free foods on the market, or at least BB Wilderness. It's definitely just marketed towards people who want to steer away from grains for allergenic purposes rather than for more meat content. But let's face it, that's exactly what Natural Balance has been doing for years, and what Avoderm has started doing as well *sigh*


----------

